# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Weekly Newsletter >  Ubuntu Weekly News: Issue #44

## beuno

Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue #44 for the week June 3rd -June 9th, 2007. In this issue we cover the release of Gutsy Tribe 1, newly approved MOTU Lionel Porcheron, upcoming Ubuntu Hug Day, the new Launchpad release, an interview with Mark Shuttleworth, an Ubucon held by the Colorado LoCo at Google offices, and much much more.

*UWN Translations*

Deutsch - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeekly...ter/Issue44/DeEspañol - Start one! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeekly...ter/Issue44/EsFrançais - http://ubuntu-fr.org/lettre/lhu44.htmlItaliano - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/NewsletterItalianaPortuguês - Start one! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeekly...ter/Issue44/PtPortuguês do Brasil - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeekly...r/Issue44/PtBR

*In This Issue*

Gutsy Tribe 1 Available for TestingLionel Porcheron Joins MOTULinuxTag 2007Upcoming Ubuntu Hug DayLaunchpad 1.1.5 ReleasedColorado LoCo and Google UbuconFM Tech Interviews Mark

*General Community News*

*Gutsy Tribe 1 Available for Testing*
The Gutsy Gibbon Tribe 1, the first alpha release of Ubuntu 7.10, is now available for download and testing. The primary changes from Feisty have been the re-merging of changes from Debian. Below are some of the new features:
The kernel has been updated to 2.6.22.Kernel now features dynticks, which will help laptops have more battery life and for desktops a quieter, cooler environment.A new flash handling module will allow your flash devices (e.g. USB flash drives etc.) to last longer and work around any bad blocks and make it possible to dynamically create, delete and re-size flash partitions.GNOME has been updated to 2.19.2.A KVM update brings many new features: faster performance due to initial paravirtualization support, live migration even between an AMD or Intel CPU, host suspend/resume support, CPU hotplug support and more.Automatic search for audio and video codecs was improved and it now better identifies what capability and version of a specific codec is required and what is available.

Pre-releases of Gutsy are not recommended for anyone needing a stable system or anyone who is not comfortable running into occasional, even frequent breakage.

For more information, see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/000301.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe1.

ISOs can be downloaded from http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe1.

*Lionel Porcheron Joins MOTU*
Lionel Porcheron has been contributing to Ubuntu since the Dapper cycle and spent work on all regular MOTU tasks like merges, bug fixing and new packages. Among these regular tasks he also wants to help with sponsoring to keep the queue
as small as possible. Examples of his packages are gastman, a GTK console for Asterisk, and firefox-launchpad-plugin, a quick search for Launchpad in Firefox. Read more at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/023791.html (new MOTU)

*LinuxTag 2007*

Members from the German speaking Kubuntu community participated in Europe's leading conference and exhibition for Free Software, Linux, and Open Source, the LinuxTag. It was held from May 30th to June 2nd, 2007 in Berlin. This was the first time it was held in Berlin, but due to a long term contract with the Berlin's exhibition organisation this will be repeated in 2008.

With 9600 visitors in attendance, the LinuxTag was a great success. As usual in such events, no Ubuntu/Kubuntu CDs were left over, but in fact the last couple of days only Edgy CDs were available, which together with the printed notices for the upgrade website for feisty were taken nevertheless without hesitation by the visitors. More information about the experiences of the German Kubuntu community can be found at http://www.kubuntu-de.org/nachrichte...-linuxtag-2007 (German) and http://www.kubuntu-de.org/english/re...-linuxtag-2007 (English). Photographs are available at http://www.kubuntu-de.org/bilder/events/linuxtag-2007.

*Ubuntu Hug Day*

On a HugDay, when someone closes a bug,
then someone else should hug him/her. Why? This is a very special way for us to tell
everyone that we love contributions! And triaging bugs is a really big contribution.

Triaging bugs is one of the best ways to start contributing to development. It provides you
an opportunity to learn more about Ubuntu, packages and packaging too.  All of which leads
down the path to becoming a MOTU, the Ubuntu developers who take care of the  Universe
and Multiverse repositories.

The next Hug Day will be this Wednesday, June 13th, all the day in all timezones, taking
place in #ubuntu-devel on Freenode IRC servers and we would be really glad to see you there!
Since we have just released the first Alpha of the next version of Ubuntu, Gutsy Gibbon,
it's a very good moment to test it and help make the next release of Ubuntu even better.

We will be triaging every type of bug, but specifically the list
at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20070613 . There you will find
bugs you will be able to work on, regardless of your experience. Even if you have never
triaged bugs, there are easy ones (bugs tagged bitesize) so you can start with easier tasks,
and go to harder bugs when you're a bit more experienced. We will be there to help you if
you don't know how to proceed for any bug. Also, if you want to learn packaging
(or if you already know a bit), there are bugs tagged as packaging, which are perfect for
starting. And if you have any doubt, we will be there to help you out!

Hope to see you there!

*Interview of the Week*
This week we interview _Mike Basinger_, one of the recently appointed Community Council members.

UWN reporter: *Since when have you been member of the Ubuntu community?*

Mike Basinger: _I have been Ubuntu member since November 2006, but using Ubuntu since late 2004. Before Ubuntu I was a die hard RedHat/Fedora fanboy, I even earned my RHCE back in 1999._

UWN: *What do you think the next year will look like for Ubuntu?*

MB: _I think this will be an exciting year for Ubuntu.  With the Dell now selling desktops and laptops with Ubuntu Linux install, Ubuntu is not  only a name techies know, but something the man on the street may have heard of. Also with the improvement to 3D graphics and the ease of installing new sound codecs, Ubuntu is making it easier for new people to move over from Windows. This will only improve with Gutsy and Gutsy +1._

UWN: *What do you think can be improved in the Ubuntu community?*

MB: _I think there need more communication between the different teams. What if more forums user knew how to pass on information to the developers via Launchpad, or if LoCo team could easily talk to the marketing team about way to promote Linux in their area. How you market Ubuntu in Texas would be different than how you market it in Denmark .

We also need to maintain and improve our relations with Linux groups upstream (Debian, Gnome, KDE, etc...). Ubuntu has gotten an unjust reputation as stealing the thunder away from the rest of Linux world.  At the end of the day all Linux people use basically the same kernel, and share similar beliefs in free software and open source._

UWN: *What are you most active in the community?*

MB: _I mostly work on the Ubuntu Forums. I have been moderator on the forums since September 2005, and was elected to the Forums Council after it was formed in January 2007. I have also worked with the Backports team and I'm a member of the Ubuntu Utah LoCo team._

*LoCo News*

*Colorado LoCo team holds Ubucon*

The Colorado LoCo team recently held an Ubuntu conference with the help of Google in Boulder. The conference was held in preparation for its attendance at the Colorados Technology In Education (TIE) Conference. A wide variety of topics were covered like avahi, gobby, and SSH tunneling. Neal McBurnett gave a demo of his Nokia 770 Internet Tablet and Jim Hutchinson provided background and an overview of his TIE (Technology In Education) presentation and classroom lesson plans. Read more about the Ubucon and how to hold one for your LoCo at http://coloco.ubuntu-rocks.org/?p=36

*Tamil Team launches Planet*

The Tamil Team recently announced the creation of an Ubuntu Tamil Planet, syndicating the blogs of Ubuntu users and enthusiasts in the Tamil language. Sri Ramadoss M, who announced the Planet, wished to thank the Ubuntu UK team for their support. You can read the new Planet at http://www.ubuntu-tam.org/planet/.

*Launchpad News*
Launchpad has released version 1.1.5. Some of the new functionality included:

Importing translation files for a new version of Ubuntu will no longer require taking Launchpad offline. This means translations will be opened much earlier in each Ubuntu version's development cycle.Project administrators can now make binary files available for download direct from Launchpad.Teams can now be assigned as support contacts only by team administrators.Entering a number in the Answer Tracker search box will jump directly to the ticket.

A new version of launchpad will be released each month. Upcoming enhancements can be seen at https://launchpad.net/launchpad-project.

Release notes are available at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/la...ne/001552.html

*Developer News*

*RFC on the removal of the big-iron kernel flavour*

The big-iron kernel flavour, described as the choice when "a single server costs 6 figures" or "you need a 30 page manual just to turn it on" might be headed for a the scrapbin. Ben Collins, lead Ubuntu kernel dev, has asked for comments on how many people are using this flavour and if it is still useful. You can read more at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/023773.html.

*In The Press*

The Economist discusses Mark Shuttleworth's work with Ubuntu. It provides a background on how Linux is perceived in different quarters, but that "most computer users do not know or care about the politics of open-source software." Mark and Ubuntu do not focus on ideologies, but concentrates on the user. OSS does not simply copy proprietary applications, instead the "collaborative approach of the open-source community is the richest model for stimulating innovation. Still, the community tends to focus on functionality, and not ease of use. The lack of consistent packaging creates "an artificial barriers where none need exist. In essence, open source should be about "a desire for greater digital inclusiveness" and "making sure that everyone has access to the next wave of thinking." Read the full article: http://economist.com/search/displays...ory_id=9249327

ExtremeTech provides a chapter on multitasking from their book, Hacking Ubuntu: Serious Hacks Mods and Customizations. The chapter covers little details like the difference between Alt+Tab and Ctrl+Alt+Tab, to more sophisticated configurations, such as X-resources, which allow the customization of a program's startup position its fonts, size, and colors. Tutorials on dnotify and other task automation tools are included as well. The dnotify program watches a directory for any changes like file creation and deletion, which triggers the running of a specified script. Read the full article: http://www.extremetech.com/article2/...2139727,00.asp

Canonical announced details of the Ubuntu Mobile and Embedded Edition at the Computex trade show in Taiwan. The first release, expected in October, will include video, sound, and "full-featured internet browsing." The new edition will focus on Intel's Mobile Internet Device platform, which will be used for mini-tablet PCs containing low-power processors and tiny keyboards. while delivering fast boot and resume times, with small memory and disk footprints. At Computex, Canonical is working with manufacturers to ensure better driver support and with system builders to provide devices for release next year. Read more at http://www.cellular-news.com/story/24222.php and http://news.zdnet.co.uk/software/0,1...9287421,00.htm.

Barry Shilliday, at IT Week, takes a look at Ubuntu 7.04. Installation via the Live CD is easy, while migration tools allow users to copy documents and setting from Windows partitions. Since the universe and multiverse repositories are enabled by default, necessary codecs for audio and video files can be installed without any hassle. Barry describes how to add support to play encrypted DVDs and a different backend to play more video formats. Read the full article: http://www.itweek.co.uk/personal-com...ands-ubuntu-04

Duncan McLeod, at FM Tech, interviews Mark Shuttleworth on patents issues with Microsoft, the future of Novell, and the partnership with Dell. Mark provides a background on the relationship with Dell, saying the results of the IdeaStorm started the process. Canonical makes money strictly through support contracts. Microsoft spends $100M defending legal patents and almost $2B settling patents they have violated. Mark believes Microsoft is smart enough, that it won't keep going down its current path. Novell had good incentive to make the deal with Microsoft since it was paid $300M. To listen to the interview, http://www.fmtech.co.za/software/shu...-all-about-it/

*In The Blogosphere*

SynergyMX reviews usability and new features in Ubuntu 7.04. Installation works with no problems and "it's hard not to see why this distro is really ruling the Linux word right now." New tools like the Windows Migration tool, easy codec installation, and plug and play network installation are discussed along with support for kernel 2.6.20 and Gnome 2.18. Ubuntu 7.04 is referred to as a "mature, stable and easy to use system." Read more at http://www.synergymx.com/page.php?Ti...y_Fawn_Review/

Ian Murray, at OhmyNews, discusses how many users are searching for an alternative OS after the release of Windows Vista. With Vista's price and compatibility issues, "Ubuntu Linux has some amazing visual effects, which consume very little resources compared to Vista." Ian points out that the bundled software which provides a productivity suite, browser, instant messenger, and email client, are all free. The lack of viruses and need to install anti-virus software keeps the PC running faster and efficiently. Read more at http://english.ohmynews.com/articlev...64905&rel_no=1

Michael Larabel, at Phoronix, has published a guide to building an Ubuntu Myth Tv PC. A primer on Myth TV is provided, describing the front-end and backend, and its many features like the support for plugins. Michael discusses different tuner, hard drive, and video cards options and what he selected for the PC. Ubuntu is selected as the distribution of choice since MythTV is available in the repositories and the Ubuntu Community Wiki provides  documentation on many different possible configurations. Read more at http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...item=736&num=1

Paul Nowak, at Sys-Con, discusses how well his switch to single-boot Ubuntu has gone. Ubuntu has made installation easy, become a good productivity tool, and the lack of viruses can save considerable amounts of money. Paul describes his experience trying to reinstall Windows XP on an IBM T60 which had a corrupted rebuild partition.  The process involved time, money (to buy OEM CDs and a Symantec subscription) , and the hassles of product keys. Maintaining a clean Windows installation has become a burden and and Paul believes IBM and Lenovo should provide Ubuntu as an OEM install. Read more at http://linux.sys-con.com/read/382946.htm

Ashton Mills, at APC Magazine, writes about the new Dell Ubuntu PCs. The kernel version is one point newer than the one shipped with Ubuntu 7.04. A full Ubuntu image is stored in a separate FAT32 partition, similar to other PC s sold with Windows. Price differences between comparable Windows machines can vary from $100 to $299 depending on the Vista edition. Read more at http://www.apcmag.com/6339/first_loo...s_ubuntu_boxes

*Meetings and Events*

*Sunday, June 10, 2007*
==== Georgia US LoCo meeting ====
Start: 19:00End: 20:00Location: #ubuntu-georgiaAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GeorgiaUSTeam/Meetings

==== Catalan LoCo meeting ====
Start: 20:00End: 21:00Location: #ubuntu-catAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Reunions

*Tuesday, June 12, 2007*
==== Kernel Team Meeting ====
Start: 15:00End: 16:00Location: #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting

*Wednesday, June 13, 2007*
==== Edubuntu Meeting ====
Start: 12:00End: 14:00Location: #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuMeetingAgenda

*Thursday, June 14, 2007*
==== Ubuntu Development Team Meeting ====
Start: 16:00End: 18:00Location: #ubuntu-meeting

*Saturday, June 16, 2007*
==== Xubuntu Developers Meeting ====
Start: 17:00End: 19:00Location: #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings

*Updates and security for 6.06, 6.10, and 7.04*

*Security Updates*

USN-469-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-469-1USN-470-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-470-1

*Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Updates*

firefox 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.12-0ubuntu0.6.06.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...ne/012432.htmlmozilla-thunderbird 1.5.0.12-0ubuntu0.6.06 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...ne/012433.htmlmultipath-tools 0.4.7-1ubuntu7.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...ne/012434.html

*Ubuntu 6.10 Updates*

firefox 2.0.0.4+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ed...ne/008341.htmlmozilla-thunderbird 1.5.0.12-0ubuntu0.6.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ed...ne/008342.html

*Ubuntu 7.04 Updates*

firefox 2.0.0.4+1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/fe...ne/008620.htmlclamav 0.90.2-0ubuntu1.1 -https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/feisty-changes/2007-June/008621.htmlmozilla-thunderbird 1.5.0.12-0ubuntu0.7.04 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/fe...ne/008622.htmlxvidcore 2:1.1.2-0.1ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/fe...ne/008623.htmlapp-install-data-commercial 7.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/fe...ne/008624.htmlcinepaint 0.21-2-0ubuntu4.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/fe...ne/008625.htmlbrasero 0.5.2-0ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/fe...ne/008626.htmllinux-source-2.6.20 2.6.20-16.29 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/fe...ne/008627.htmlclamav 0.90.2-0ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/fe...ne/008628.html

*Bug Stats*
Open (30271) -237 # over last weekCritical (25) -4 # over last weekUnconfirmed (15220) -130 # over last weekUnassigned (22678) -258 # over last weekAll bugs ever reported (104720) +821 # over last week

As always, the Bug Squad needs more help. If you want to get started, please see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs

Check out the bug statistics: http://people.ubuntu-in.org/~carthik/bugstats/

*Archives and RSS Feed*

You can always find older Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter issues at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter

You can subscribe to the Ubuntu Weekly News via RSS at:
http://fridge.ubuntu.com/uwn/feed

*Additional Ubuntu News*

As always you can find more news and announcements at:

http://www.ubuntu.com/news

and

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/

*Conclusion*

Thank you for reading the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.

See you next week!

*Credits*

The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is brought to you by:

Martin AlbisettiNick AliCorey Burger

*RSS*

You can subscribe to the UWN feed at: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/uwn/feed

*Feedback*

If you would like to submit an idea or story you think is worth appearing on the UWN, please send them to ubuntu-marketing-submissions@lists.ubuntu.com.
This document is maintained by the Ubuntu Marketing Team. Please feel free to contact us regarding any concerns or suggestions by either sending an email to ubuntu-marketing@lists.ubuntu.com or by using any of the other methods on the Ubuntu Marketing Team Contact Information Page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam). If you'd like to contribute to a future issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, please feel free to edit the appropriate wiki page. If you have any technical support questions, please send then ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com.

----------

